# Furniture in Denia



## Pambie (Sep 21, 2011)

We have just moved to Els Poblets and need to buy two 2-seater sofas.
We thought about going to Ikea but think there must be somewhere more local where we can get the same type of thing.
Can any suggest an alternative shop?
Many thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, Els Poblets ... my regular cycle ride coffee stop 

You dont need to go to Denia. Go up on to the N332 and head towards the Denia turn / Gata and you will see Marina Mobles on the right. Good shop and big selection. We bought two 2 seat sofas from them a while back.

Be prepared though ... such furniture is not cheap in Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

and before you ask about secondhand - there's not a lot of it about because the Spaniards tend to be quite possessive and not part with much.


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

Xabia is just a few minutes drive away (on the other side of Montgo) and there is a British second hand shop normally having quite a lot to offer: Michaels. 

michaels-javea.com | Javea, Espaa | Buy and sell very good quality pre owned furniture and new beds


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I dont think the OP was asking about second hand furniture


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

rats! Just when having such a good answer, the question turned out being wrong!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Michael's in Javea


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

djfwells said:


> Michael's in Javea


:frusty:


----------

